# Paxil CR side effects- nausea



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

Well I just started taking the Paxil CR yesterday and I'm alrwady starting to feel the nausea. Does anyone know how long that lasts? Any recommendations when the best time to take the Paxil CR?


----------

